# rothschildianum 'Mont Millais' FCC/RHS FCC/AOS etc



## Justin (Jan 25, 2015)

division of the awarded plant...


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2015)

NS 26 and still growing
DS 5.9


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2015)




----------



## eggshells (Jan 25, 2015)

Very nice. Please post more photos when it opens up more.


----------



## Leo_5313 (Jan 25, 2015)

Superb roth!


----------



## Evergreen (Jan 25, 2015)

That's an awesome roth. Well done!


----------



## Spaph (Jan 25, 2015)

What a dorsal! Great parents and outcome with this one!


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 25, 2015)

Best part? The 'etc' in the thread title. :rollhappy: Says it all really.

It looks amazing :drool: and I can't wait for you to get a working computer again so we can enjoy better pictures of it.


----------



## emydura (Jan 25, 2015)

WOW. What a roth. Congratulations Justin on owning and flowering it.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 25, 2015)

*drips liquid jealousy from corner of mouth*


----------



## ehanes7612 (Jan 25, 2015)

rule of photography 101..more light from behind the camera than in front of the camera..the camera is compensating for so much light in the clouds that its making the flowers really dark..or at least use a flash or a different background


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 25, 2015)

It looks fantastic. Please post some big well lite shots. Its drool worthy.


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> It looks fantastic. Please post some big well lite shots. Its drool worthy.



thanks! you should be able to click thru to see a biger pic. Ed you are right on the photog...I will try for better pics next weekend when the plant is in full bloom.


----------



## John M (Jan 25, 2015)

Wow, that's a stunningly beautiful roth! Congrats!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2015)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## cattmad (Jan 25, 2015)

a legendary plant, thanks for sharing


----------



## Alex (Jan 25, 2015)

Lovely plant. I am going to be crass enough to ask, where did you get this exceptional acquisition?

Cheers,

Alex


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2015)

Alex said:


> Lovely plant. I am going to be crass enough to ask, where did you get this exceptional acquisition?
> 
> Cheers,
> 
> Alex



thanks! my division cam from Lien Luu who got it from Sam Tsui.


----------



## AdamD (Jan 25, 2015)

Beautiful all the way around. Congrats on getting and blooming a piece of history. May I ask what your plans for the pollen are?


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 25, 2015)

try this.


----------



## Migrant13 (Jan 25, 2015)

Superb!


----------



## Paul (Jan 26, 2015)

still one of the best roths!! congrats!


----------



## monocotman (Jan 26, 2015)

A fantastic roth.
I saw this plant when it won grand champion at the 93 WOC in Glasgow.
It may have had 6 flowers on a spike and was just stunning, exhibited by the EYOF.
David


----------



## TDT (Jan 26, 2015)

Those stripes are mesmerising! What a glorious sight.


----------



## Clark (Jan 26, 2015)

A gem.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 26, 2015)

What a beauty Justin. Blooming on a young division, that's a good sign.


----------



## Justin (Jan 26, 2015)

AdamD said:


> Beautiful all the way around. Congrats on getting and blooming a piece of history. May I ask what your plans for the pollen are?



Thanks. I'm happy to share pollen with anyone who can use it.


----------



## Alex (Jan 26, 2015)

Thanks, Justin. The most beautiful roth I've ever seen, I think, as befits its legendary status.


----------



## AdamD (Jan 26, 2015)

Justin said:


> Thanks. I'm happy to share pollen with anyone who can use it.



Well, if you'd like to save some maybe we could try to make a few Lady Rothschild babies... My LI is in double sheath. Hope to have flowers in a couple months. I'm going to take it to judging this time around. First time bloom was on a very weak 3 leafed growth. 

http://www.slippertalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=32139

Just throwing it out there


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 26, 2015)

Send some to David, for his LI, too. Someone in Oz must have a suitable recipient flower.


----------



## tnyr5 (Jan 26, 2015)

You and JPMC should remake Gemstones Randschild


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 26, 2015)

What an amazing dorsal!


----------



## polyantha (Jan 27, 2015)

The holy grail! I love MM.


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 27, 2015)

Ozpaph said:


> Send some to David, for his LI, too. Someone in Oz must have a suitable recipient flower.


Ooh I like that idea! :clap:


----------



## Trithor (Jan 27, 2015)

Not much more to say, a superb roths!


----------



## Justin (Feb 1, 2015)

updated pics...
NS 27 cm


----------



## John M (Feb 1, 2015)

Drool, drool, drool! I just LOVE a roth with a wide dorsal. Excellent eye candy!


----------



## Wendy (Feb 1, 2015)

Oh boy that is wonderful!


----------



## eggshells (Feb 1, 2015)

Really a fantastic clone.


----------



## MaryPientka (Feb 1, 2015)

beautiful!


----------



## eOrchids (Feb 1, 2015)

Wow!!!


----------



## AdamD (Feb 1, 2015)

What a show! How many hours a day do you just sit and stare? I'm a huge football fan, but if I had that sitting next to my tv it'd be hard to watch the Super Bowl...


----------



## Leo Schordje (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow Justin, that is incredibly beautiful. Well done. Congrats. Save some pollen for me.


----------



## Paphman910 (Feb 4, 2015)

Just amazing! I bet everyone wants pollen from you!


----------



## papheteer (Feb 5, 2015)

OMG!! Now that's a ROTH!!! You are growing it really well! That must have cost a lot of money!!


----------



## bigleaf (Feb 5, 2015)

Congrats on this awesome plant.


----------



## Spaph (Feb 5, 2015)

As everyone has said, what a special roth!


----------



## tomkalina (Feb 6, 2015)

Great dark color!


----------

